# Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag



## Hattrick (30. März 2003)

Guten Morgen PAN,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem xx. Geburtstag  und weiterhin alles Gute. Schenk schon mal ein, bis gleich.

Gruß Hattrick

Trainierst Du schon, oder lebst Du noch  .


----------



## Grip (30. März 2003)

Auch von dieser Seite des Deisters alles gute zum Geburtstag! Hab schon gelesen/gehört, daß es heute was zum Feiern bei Dir gibt. Leider konnte ich nicht vorbei kommen. Aber ich bin sicher, Du hattest Deinen Spaß, oder? 

Schönen Tag noch, oder was davon übrig ist ;-)

Grip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (30. März 2003)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag natürlich auch aus dem Raum Hamburg 

Es war mir leider nicht vergönnt persönlich vorbeizukommen. Aber wir sehen uns hoffentlich spätestens Karfreitag zur Harztour in Hasselfelde!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Beppo (30. März 2003)

.

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag auch aus Geesthacht und alles Gute 

Gruß 
Beppo


----------



## madbull (31. März 2003)

Alles Gute auch ganz oben von der Wasserkante!!!  Hoffe du musstest nicht arbeiten und konntest den Tag so richtig genießen! Bis KF denn...


----------

